# Cove G-Spot or...



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

I don't stop looking at even more and more frames that could work as trail/freeride bikes. I found this one: Cove G-Spot, seems like an old design but looks nice! And what I like most is not darn burly; so to say none of this: 150mm droputs, 1.5 deadtube, big bb shell, etc.

*Who owns one? I just don't find the full geometry for the 15.5" and 17.5" sizes. Any info on this would be really appreciated!* 

What would be like this? I'm considering a Preston and even a Dirtbag, but the G-Spot seems to catch the spot on between! That's said, I'm looking for a strong trail/freeride bike with 6" of travel rear and optimal for 6" on front. I ratther go for "common old stuff" (135mm dropouts mainly and 1.125" head tube maybe).

I've also found the Felt Redemption to meet the specs, but the Cove looks stronger and better. An Uzzi maybe would be overkill but incredible. Should I end with a Preston?


----------



## LoozinSkin (Jun 29, 2004)

I rode a G-spot for 2 full seasons and rode it hard everywhere from Galbraith to the North Shore to Whistler. Absolutly loved it! It does not pedal super due to the concentric BB without the help of an SPV shock (5th element or Swinger)... but it does jump, and generaly flow super well. Very short and stout rear end that makes the shore an ideal place for it. 

Here's some Geo comparisons I compiled while looking for a replacement for it. (I am now on a Sunday for more DH stuff)

Anyways... I really liked it alot. Definitly a great do it all bike thats super versatile depending on how you choose to spec the parts.
SX Trail
Top Tube Length (Horizontal) 21.8	
Chainstay Length 16.69 
Bottom Bracket Height Low/Mid 14.01
Bottom Bracket Height High/Mid 14.25
Head Tube Angle Low/Mid 66.5° 
Head Tube Angle High/Mid 67.5° 
Wheel Base 44.56 

Sunday:
TT:22.5
WB:44.25
HA:65
CS:17.25
BB:13.9

7Point:
TT:22
WB:43.4
HA:67.5
CS:17.3
BB:14.55

VP Free:
TT:22.2
WB:44.2	
HA:66 
CS:17.5
BB:15.4

G-spot
TT:22.5
WB:?
HA:67
CS:17.5
BB:14.5


----------



## LoozinSkin (Jun 29, 2004)

Pics too:


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

Nice bike but is there any way to re rought the brake cable?


----------



## andykrow (Apr 3, 2005)

Got an 03 Brodie Thumper that hopefully I will never have to replace. It has 6.75 in the back, Horst-link rear end, and great geometry with a 6 inch z1. Dual crowns are good to go on it too. Something about the geo on Canadian bikes just rules.

Pictures make it look weak but this thing is overbuilt and burly. Four huge sealed bearings on the main pivot. Pedals awesome and flows awesome. And you'll probably never see another Brodie on the trail.

I only use DH rubber at the resorts - dirt jump tires everywhere else. With the DHX in the back I can climb with just about anyone. (and then waste them on the downhill...)

If you get one of the older ones you're basically getting the Specialized rear end without the Specialized price. Everything else you're looking at is single pivot. Oh yeah and yer getting all the standard stuff - 68mm BB, 1 1/8 headset (but with a thick headtube sorta like a Banshee), 135mm rear end.


----------



## LoozinSkin (Jun 29, 2004)

Not really... the rocker plates are as narrow to the seat tube as possible to keep it laterally rigid an alloow no room

I think the cable routing looks hot..


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

I would say the cove and 7point share almost all the Geo's. But the 7point has the advantage of the DW linkage. 
So if your gonna be using it for AM than hands down go 7point.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Gauss you haven't ridden your new bike and you want another one?

SHUT UP!


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> I would say the cove and 7point share almost all the Geo's. But the 7point has the advantage of the DW linkage.
> So if your gonna be using it for AM than hands down go 7point.


Well... yes and no. I'm sure the 7 point is a better FR bike, more travel, DW-link, 1.5 headtube, 83mm bb shell and 150mm dropouts. I just want something a little below from what a 7 point is, just to try another frame with the stuff I have now.

---------
And Tacu, just wait, the bike is ready! I had an issue with the brakes but a really nice person helped a lot! I think I'd be able to ride my bike before this year ends! Thank you again you know who! 

I can't stop looking at frames, I think my bike now is nice, but the frame is the cheapest part, just want to make my build to take a harmony balance in it's specs lol.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Ride your hardtail until you progress enough, then worry about the frame!

My suggestions for your riding (small-medium jumps, enduro, light frame)

Transition Preston FR
Giant Reign 
Iron Horse 6Point


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Gauss said:


> Well... yes and no. I'm sure the 7 point is a better FR bike, more travel, DW-link, 1.5 headtube, 83mm bb shell and 150mm dropouts. I just want something a little below from what a 7 point is, just to try another frame with the stuff I have now.


What about 6point? Its HT angle is the same. Geo's are close.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Gauss get your ass to the Ajusco tomorrow! SEE YA THERE


----------



## Quarashi (Aug 23, 2006)

Why not include all of the 6-7 bikes out there. Sounds like you want an "all mountain" bike. I wonder why people bring so many not DH/FR stuff into this forum. You'd be find on an RFX, Terremoto, Nomad, Reign (X), SX Trail (if you want more aggressive), etc etc. There's so many bikes in that category.


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

tacubaya said:


> Gauss get your ass to the Ajusco tomorrow! SEE YA THERE


Tomorrow monday? Hey I rode today, near my house, I'd post pics in a while on our forum 

Edit sorry, I've just seen your message was 20 hours ago


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Quarashi said:


> Why not include all of the 6-7 bikes out there. Sounds like you want an "all mountain" bike. I wonder why people bring so many not DH/FR stuff into this forum. You'd be find on an RFX, Terremoto, Nomad, Reign (X), SX Trail (if you want more aggressive), etc etc. There's so many bikes in that category.


Well... I tested what my years can give by now and that seems ok. Scary downhill I got today lol, but was fun! 
Don't be upset pal, you know a G-Spot is a FR bike, and the thread is mainly for her!


----------



## nickgto (Dec 29, 2005)

Id go with Ironhorse 6 Point. 

Why? 
1. DW Link suspension
2. 1.5" headtube
3. 83mm BB shell
4. 150mm rear hub spacing
6. Spot on 6" of travel

I'd build it with a Fox 36 TALAS RC2, Fox DHX 5.0, Hope Mono 6 Front 8" front / Hope MOno 4 7" rear, Mavic Deemax Wheelset , Shimano XT Drivetrain, Easton Havoc ba/stem/seatpost, Fizik Gobi Saddle, Continental Diesel 2.5 front / Continental Vertical Pro 2.3 rear, Continental tubes, ODI Ruffian MX Lock-on grips. 

Target weight: 33 lbs


----------



## LoozinSkin (Jun 29, 2004)

I think you'd lucky to get a 6 point under 34 lbs. Maybe closer if you went with a DHX air, Mono Mini brakes or juicy carbons and either single ply 2.3 tires or tubeless. 

Very nice bikes though... my Fav in the all mountain catagory next to the Cannondale prophet and SC Nomad.


----------



## FoxRider77 (Jul 28, 2005)

I'd definitely take a look at the santa cruz bullit and heckler. They are single pivot but should be fine with a lock out shock. Also Cannondale makes a 4x edition of the prophet called the prophet mx that would be cool for agressive AM/light FR.


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

Giant Reign. They pedal great and they jump pretty well.

Would you look at that, I have a Reign for sale!


----------



## Cove007 (Jan 18, 2008)

*cove G-spot*

My G-spot is the best bike I've owned, had it five years now .Its my 8th MTBike since I started MTB in the 1991.Cove the BEST!


----------



## lalocotequinta (Mar 28, 2007)

I used to own one and did like it very much, real light and flickable but it was replaced by a Morewood Shova and no comparison...

I ended up selling the G spot to a guy from the North Shore. A real pain in the neck to get paid as a matter of fact.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## wasea04 (Apr 2, 2007)

*Titus El Guapo!*

dude, titus el guapo....7lbs with air shock, 155mm rear travel, 1 1/8 ht, 135mm rear, all around great geo..HT angle is 67.5 with a 180mm fork, High quality made in USA, and these are maneuverable, pedal superbly, rip corners, jump/drop, and are TOUGH!!!!! I've been around the block with lot's of bikes including a Cove Hustler built up for light FR, cove's are sick bikes, I love how my Hustler rides, but if you're looking somewhere else then check out the El Guapo as it performs the best in this category of bikes bar none.


----------



## CaliforniaNicco (Oct 13, 2008)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> I would say the cove and 7point share almost all the Geo's. But the 7point has the advantage of the DW linkage.
> So if your gonna be using it for AM than hands down go 7point.


+1
...


----------

